# Harmony one



## MMM2893 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Just wondering if the Harmony one would bee able to control two tv's at the same time. 

For example i have a sony bravia, and a vizio lcd. I would like to be able to play xbox on one and watch a tv or blu ray on the other. But still be able to switch the order around. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It would take some playing around with the settings/macros but it should be doable.


----------



## MMM2893 (Nov 21, 2009)

do u think i would be able to adjust the volume on them with the same remote


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes but you may have to move a setting over to the main screen for ease of use You should be able to have 2 individual volume controls on the same screen.


----------



## MMM2893 (Nov 21, 2009)

great thanks a lot for the quick response i should be picking one of these up soon


----------

